# luz de garage automática por entrada de auto



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 3, 2006)

Quisiera instalar un sistema que encienda durante un tiempo una luz de garaje cuando detecta la entrada de un automóvil, pero únicamente con ausencia de luz solar.

Me gustaría conocer, si alguno tiene experiencia en este tema, que tipo de componentes y circuitos necesito para diseñar el sistema.

Grac ias por anticipado.

Un saludo.

Manuel Carneiro

manuelcarneiroseoane@gmail.com


----------



## Apollo (Dic 3, 2006)

Hola Manuel:

Normalmente se utiliza una barrera infraroja como detector del automóvil, y un LDR para detectar si existe o no luz de día.

Para encender la luz (Foco normal, o de otro tipo), se utilizaría el 555 conectado como timer, y una salida de potencia con un Triac o un relevador (Dependiendo de que tipo de lámpara utilices).

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 3, 2006)

gracias apollo por tu información 
me gustaria si te es posivle me dibujaras un exguema de como acerlo
muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## sadiel (Dic 3, 2006)

apollo porafavor pon un circuito para poder fabricar y en este foro todo es bueno
yo ago casi todo los inventos que dejan los amigos


----------



## MaMu (Dic 3, 2006)

Habria que combinar ambos circuitos, seria muy curioso ver entrar el auto a plena luz del dia.

Saludos.


----------



## seramgil (Dic 7, 2006)

Recientemente he tenido la misma necesidad que tu, y lo único que he tenido que hacer es instalar un sensor como interruptor frente a la puerta, ya sea en el techo o en la pret, el sensor es orientable. Dicho sensor se puede regular tanto el tiempo que permanecerá la luz encendida, como la intensidad de luz que necesita para evita que se encienda.

Es muy práctico, fácil de instalar, y programar, y me funciona de lujo.
Si te interesa puedo mirar que marca i modelo es el sensor incluso le puedo echar una foto.

Saludos.


----------



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 7, 2006)

gracias por tu información me gustari gue efectivamente me enviaras una foto como tu dices 
y si es posible mas datos como don comprarlo y sus caracteristicas




         gracis y un saludo


----------



## farzy (Dic 8, 2006)

creo que esto es justo lo que necesitas, espero que te sirva,contiene lista de materiales y dispocision de los elementos

* luz automatica para garage*


----------



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 8, 2006)

efectivamente farzy creo gue es justo lo gue nesesito pero me plnteo una duda
en el exguema la entrada dela alimentacion es de 110 v y en mi domicilio es de 230 v 
me pregunto si pudo conectarlo a esa tension


----------



## seramgil (Dic 9, 2006)

Hola, la marca del sensor es *STEINEL*, el modelo *IS 130*, y lo compre en una tienda de instalaciones electricas normal y corriente, vamos el que avisas quando tienes una averia electrica en casa.


Esta es la foto. 

Si tienes mas dudas, dimelo.

Saludos


----------



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 10, 2006)

sermgil gracias de nuevo pero si tego dudas
como detecta la entrda del auto porgue al parecer el dispositivo esta en el techo
lo detecta cuando esta el auto colocado debajo
tambien me dices gue lo compraste en una tienda de electricidad
como yo soy de españa me gustaria si te es posible el darme mas dactos






    unsaludo


----------



## seramgil (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola, yo lo tengo en techo porque me iba bien poner-lo allí, lo tengo encarado hacia la puerta de entrada, por donde pasa el coche, pero eso no es problema, ya que si quieres lo puedes colocar en la pared, es orientable tanto vertical como horizontalmente. Yo soy de Catalunya, y no creo que tengas ningún problema en encontrar este tipo de sensor. Lo que haré es escanear el manual de instrucciones y mañana te pongo las fotos en el foro. De esta manera verás si te vale o no.

Un Saludo.


----------



## manuel carneiro seoane (Dic 11, 2006)

ola sermgil espero me pogos las fots del del manual de instruciones y lugo decidire
yo soy de galicia


un saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## seramgil (Dic 12, 2006)

Bueno haber si nos sale bien esto de poner tantas fotos, quiero especificar que en ningún lado del manual pone que no se pueda reproducir o copiar ni nada por el estilo, por lo tanto lo que estoy haciendo es completamente legal.

la primera


la sengunda


la tercera, esto nos va a costar un poquito mas de lo que me temia.


bueno, vamos a por la del medio la cuarta.


aqui me van a dar las uvas, la quinta.


ufffffffff, la sexta.


y por fin la ultima, la septima.



Bueno que currada, ya me debes un par de cubatas, no se que puedo hacer mas, como no venga y te lo instale yo en tu casa   , es broma, espero que con esto salgas de dudas. Ya sabes si tienes mas dudas aquí estaré. A por cierto su precio PVP con IVA es de 46,98€.

Saludos


----------

